# If you can't beat them join them



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

If they allow them in some trad classes then why not have the best? So here's my new baby.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

What's her name? Have you OK' d the mating limb choice with her big brother?


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

ultimatejay said:


> If they allow them in some trad classes then why not have the best? So here's my new baby.
> View attachment 7636594


Nice riser. I know we've butted heads, but in all seriousness, I hope you enjoy it.

Any idea on how you're gonna set her up?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> Nice riser. I know we've butted heads, but in all seriousness, I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Any idea on how you're gonna set her up?


Thanks, I'm going with long W&W Wiawis NS foam limbs 42lb and beiter plunger and Spig ZT rest. Going to set up with Victory 3dhv arrows and AAE wav vanes. I'll post pics of it all together when I get it. I have the limbs and other stuff on order.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice. You certainly aren't cutting any corners.


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> If they allow them in some trad classes then why not have the best? So here's my new baby.
> View attachment 7636594


Sounds like a very nice setup. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> Nice. You certainly aren't cutting any corners.





Bill_in_TR said:


> Sounds like a very nice setup. Enjoy the ride.


Thanks guys and I respect everyones opinions. I know we all arent going to see eye to eye on everything and I'm sorry if I came off a little butt headed. LOL
Maybe one day I'll shoot field, you never know.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

ultimatejay said:


> Thanks guys and I respect everyones opinions. I know we all arent going to see eye to eye on everything and I'm sorry if I came off a little butt headed. LOL
> Maybe one day I'll shoot field, you never know.


I've had similar heated arguments with most of my best friends/hunting/shooting/fishing partners.

It's all good.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> I've had similar heated arguments with most of my best friends/hunting/shooting/fishing partners.
> 
> It's all good.


Don't forget wife too. LMAO


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

There are only really two types of archers: those that shoot barebow and those that wish they did...

Nice riser. I really like the Hoyt limb pocket weights that fit inside the limb pockets. I find weights at both the top and bottom limb pockets really stabilize the shot reaction.


----------



## Sri Rama The Archer (7 mo ago)

Hikari said:


> There are only really two types of archers: those that shoot barebow and those that wish they did...
> 
> Nice riser. I really like the Hoyt limb pocket weights that fit inside the limb pockets. I find weights at both the top and bottom limb pockets really stabilize the shot reaction.


Greetings, I just joined.

I've shot so long with out sights I don't think I could hit anything with sights- I would constantly be looking around them.
I shoot only Bare Bow- Instinctive ; nothing else.

Peace & you to You.
Sri Rama The Archer


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Now you have to figure out how you are going to set it up. With the plunger and rest selection it sounds like it will be set up as a World archery barebow set up for string walking.


----------



## Sri Rama The Archer (7 mo ago)

Corene1 said:


> Oh my goodness! Now you have to figure out how you are going to set it up. With the plunger and rest selection it sounds like it will be set up as a World archery barebow set up for string walking.


For Bare Bow I use Spigarelli rests , if you can find them, I've ordered several from England. For me they are the best. If you can find a Zero Tolerance they are about $ 30-40 .
For a serious plunger I have been using Wifler. Because the Wifler plunger is so tolerant & forgiving my groups shrunk 50%. And Alex Wifler is the best. He answered
my email question from his cell phone on a Sunday afternoon. And, he backs his products 100%.
Peace and Joy to you All,
Sri Rama the Archer


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Oh my goodness! Now you have to figure out how you are going to set it up. With the plunger and rest selection it sounds like it will be set up as a World archery barebow set up for string walking.


I will be using this bow in all trad classes that allow ILF bows with elevated rest and all the others that don't I will use my sage. Also, like BTB, most trad classes don't allow string walking so I will have to develop my gaps just like my sage bow. . I may enter it into a couple bare bow recurve classes and they allow string walking. I will be string walking for sure for indoor target.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice riser, good shooting with it. Only point of debate is what we each define as "The Best"


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

PrimitiveGreek said:


> Nice riser, good shooting with it. Only point of debate is what we each define as "The Best"


HAHA yes, there are many risers that are just as good if not better. I was looking at Spigarelli club 650 and the Gillo gt 25 and G2 but in the end I try to support USA products as much as possible so I chose the Hoyt because I dont like the looks of the CD bows.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

I would be willing to bet that the IFL rig shoots circles around the wooden handle bow.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

3finger said:


> I would be willing to bet that the IFL rig shoots circles around the wooden handle bow.


I would think so, that was one of my points in another thread that went haywire lol


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

While I would agree to a certain extent, the great shooters could spank most of us with a Sage. 


Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

ultimatejay said:


> I would think so, that was one of my points in another thread that went haywire lol


It is mostly a confidence difference assuming each is tuned.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> I will be using this bow in all trad classes that allow ILF bows with elevated rest and all the others that don't I will use my sage. Also, like BTB, most trad classes don't allow string walking so I will have to develop my gaps just like my sage bow. . I may enter it into a couple bare bow recurve classes and they allow string walking. I will be string walking for sure for indoor target.


It seems I saw a bunch of barebow recurve shooters at BTB this year and I believe they have a separate class . That being said you can shoot it set up WA barebow and stringwalk or add a 12 inch stabilizer and learn to gap shoot with one finger touching the nock and shoot the traditional class.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> It seems I saw a bunch of barebow recurve shooters at BTB this year and I believe they have a separate class . That being said you can shoot it set up WA barebow and stringwalk or add a 12 inch stabilizer and learn to gap shoot with one finger touching the nock and shoot the traditional class.


Yeah, you are correct. At BTB the class your talking about is bare bow recurve. Its funny because in that class you can't have a stabilizer, just a weight that has to pass through the ring but your allowed to string walk. I will most likely shoot in the trad class and just gap shoot like I normally do with my wood bow. Same thing with a more accurate bow so its a win win. To me it doesnt seem much of an advantage of having a 12" stabilizer vs just a weight or weights positioned on the bow to your liking. I guess if you want a overall lighter weight bow then a stabilizer would be the way to go.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

ultimatejay said:


> If they allow them in some trad classes then why not have the best? So here's my new baby.


_Is it brand new? I heard Hoyt was going to start painting all their risers.
Is this one painted or anodized?_


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Yeah, you are correct. At BTB the class your talking about is bare bow recurve. Its funny because in that class you can't have a stabilizer, just a weight that has to pass through the ring but your allowed to string walk. I will most likely shoot in the trad class and just gap shoot like I normally do with my wood bow. Same thing with a more accurate bow so its a win win. To me it doesnt seem much of an advantage of having a 12" stabilizer vs just a weight or weights positioned on the bow to your liking. I guess if you want a overall lighter weight bow then a stabilizer would be the way to go.


That is a tough one . I have shot both ways and I do prefer the stabilizer and gap shooting, not that it is more accurate but is more enjoyable to me. I think the stabilizer reduces hand shock a bit but the proper weight system makes the bow in barebow trim shoot quite well. For BTB the barebow shooters shoot a different stake than trad recurve. There are three 50 yard shots and 5 shots between 40 and 44 yards, Most everything else is between 15 and 35 with a few 9 to 11 yard shots. So point on at 40 then all you would need is a 10 yard, 20 yard and 30 yard crawl and the point should be in the target at every distance then use the button for a reference point for shooting 50. I shoot a 40 yard point on at BTB and my biggest gap is 1-1/8 inches at 20 yards. Like I said it is just more enjoyable to me to just look at the target and shoot. Counting strands is not what I like to do.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

You mean, if you can't beat em, change your gender and go crush women in their division?


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

GCook said:


> While I would agree to a certain extent, the great shooters could spank most of us with a Sage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


Haven't seen one yet and been around over 50 years. They must be very rare.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

3finger said:


> Haven't seen one yet and been around over 50 years. They must be very rare.


It's kind of like a joke. If I have to explain it . . .

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Since1985Tx said:


> _Is it brand new? I heard Hoyt was going to start painting all their risers.
> Is this one painted or anodized?_


yes, its brand new. It doesnt look anodiazed, it is like a flat black cerakote or something. It looks really nice. I heard they tumble them in a big vat of beads or something to smooth out any rough edges etc.



Corene1 said:


> That is a tough one . I have shot both ways and I do prefer the stabilizer and gap shooting, not that it is more accurate but is more enjoyable to me. I think the stabilizer reduces hand shock a bit but the proper weight system makes the bow in barebow trim shoot quite well. For BTB the barebow shooters shoot a different stake than trad recurve. There are three 50 yard shots and 5 shots between 40 and 44 yards, Most everything else is between 15 and 35 with a few 9 to 11 yard shots. So point on at 40 then all you would need is a 10 yard, 20 yard and 30 yard crawl and the point should be in the target at every distance then use the button for a reference point for shooting 50. I shoot a 40 yard point on at BTB and my biggest gap is 1-1/8 inches at 20 yards. Like I said it is just more enjoyable to me to just look at the target and shoot. Counting strands is not what I like to do.


I'm with you 100%


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Thanks, I'm going with long W&W Wiawis NS foam limbs 42lb and beiter plunger and Spig ZT rest. Going to set up with Victory 3dhv arrows and AAE wav vanes. I'll post pics of it all together when I get it. I have the limbs and other stuff on order.


I have been looking forward to seeing the bow but with supply chain issues out there it could be awhile. I just thought I would share some thoughts here. I have a set of those limbs at a lower poundage that I shoot on my field bow and they are quite nice. In my experience though. The winnex limbs are a bit faster but a little stiffer at the end of the draw cycle and the w&w wiawis mxt-grapene limbs beat them both. They are super smooth through the entire draw cycle and very fast and quiet. I have all 3 and have shot them side by side, but these are just my opinions. One other note I have found that the Win&Win limbs make a couple of extra pounds on a Hoyt riser. I think this is because W&W measures weight at the lower end of the tiller bolt setting while Hoyt measures at the mid point of the tiller bolt setting. With the limb bolts being set and going between Hoyt and W&W limbs of the same poundage on the same Hoyt riser the W&W limbs always seem to be about 2 pounds heavier at 28 inches of draw.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> I have been looking forward to seeing the bow but with supply chain issues out there it could be awhile. I just thought I would share some thoughts here. I have a set of those limbs at a lower poundage that I shoot on my field bow and they are quite nice. In my experience though. The winnex limbs are a bit faster but a little stiffer at the end of the draw cycle and the w&w wiawis mxt-grapene limbs beat them both. They are super smooth through the entire draw cycle and very fast and quiet. I have all 3 and have shot them side by side, but these are just my opinions. One other note I have found that the Win&Win limbs make a couple of extra pounds on a Hoyt riser. I think this is because W&W measures weight at the lower end of the tiller bolt setting while Hoyt measures at the mid point of the tiller bolt setting. With the limb bolts being set and going between Hoyt and W&W limbs of the same poundage on the same Hoyt riser the W&W limbs always seem to be about 2 pounds heavier at 28 inches of draw.


Thanks for your input. I have the NS limbs coming, should have them by the end of this month. I bought them because both of my friends shoot and love them and they have owned and shot everything under the sun, lol. This is my first ILF bow so I'm sure I will be trying different limbs etc and maybe I'll give those mxt limbs a try. When I set this bow up I'm going to set it up on the lower end of the poundage rating. On Hoyt risers that is 6 turns out max so that should give me around 39lbs. Looking forward to setting this bow up and shooting it. Thanks again for your advise. Also, I was trying to keep cost down and the limbs I bought were on sale and the mxt's are 200 dollars more.


----------



## Dobyclark (7 mo ago)

What exactly am I looking at here?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Dobyclark said:


> What exactly am I looking at here?


Go to first post


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

GCook said:


> It's kind of like a joke. If I have to explain it . . .
> 
> Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


 Oh now I get it..... not really I'm a wee bit dull. No need to explain I probably I probably would not get it.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> I have been looking forward to seeing the bow but with supply chain issues out there it could be awhile. I just thought I would share some thoughts here. I have a set of those limbs at a lower poundage that I shoot on my field bow and they are quite nice. In my experience though. The winnex limbs are a bit faster but a little stiffer at the end of the draw cycle and the w&w wiawis mxt-grapene limbs beat them both. They are super smooth through the entire draw cycle and very fast and quiet. I have all 3 and have shot them side by side, but these are just my opinions. One other note I have found that the Win&Win limbs make a couple of extra pounds on a Hoyt riser. I think this is because W&W measures weight at the lower end of the tiller bolt setting while Hoyt measures at the mid point of the tiller bolt setting. With the limb bolts being set and going between Hoyt and W&W limbs of the same poundage on the same Hoyt riser the W&W limbs always seem to be about 2 pounds heavier at 28 inches of draw.


The limbs I ordered are taking forever to get. When you say you like the MXT- grapene limbs did you like the MXT- GW or the MXT-GF? From what I can tell the GW are composite/wood and the GF is foam core. They also make an MXT-10?


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the MXT-GF in long at 34 pounds . It makes 36 pounds on the fingers at 28 inches on my 25 inch Hoyt Matrix riser with the limb bolts set at 3 turns out from bottomed. These limbs are faster than my winnex limbs by a couple of FPS but are really smooth completely through the draw cycle. I have not shot the MXT-10 limb


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> I have the MXT-GF in long at 34 pounds . It makes 36 pounds on the fingers at 28 inches on my 25 inch Hoyt Matrix riser with the limb bolts set at 3 turns out from bottomed. These limbs are faster than my winnex limbs by a couple of FPS but are really smooth completely through the draw cycle. I have not shot the MXT-10 limb


I hate waiting for parts and win/win limbs are not in stock anywhere I could find so I went ahead and got Uukha sx50 long limbs in 36lbs.- There are a lot of good reviews on these limbs so I thought I'd try them out. Later I can always swap out for different limbs. Just want something to shoot right now. Got all my parts coming from Lancaster so should have everything in a week. Getting excited


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Finally got it together. Still need to tune and set up.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well now it is time for the fun to start. Tiller, brace height , string type and strand count, plunger centershot and spring tension, arrow rest arm adjustments ,nock height, bareshaft tuning. Oh Boy!


----------



## Kels73 (Aug 23, 2015)

ultimatejay said:


> Finally got it together. Still need to tune and set up.


That's a sweet rig. I can't wait to hear how it shoots.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Well now it is time for the fun to start. Tiller, brace height , string type and strand count, plunger centershot and spring tension, arrow rest arm adjustments ,nock height, bareshaft tuning. Oh Boy!


20 minutes 😜


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> 20 minutes 😜


You are way faster than me. Heck I am still tuning on bow and arrow setups that I have had for years trying to fine tune them in to how I want them to perform. Always looking for just a little more out of them.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> You are way faster than me. Heck I am still tuning on bow and arrow setups that I have had for years trying to fine tune them in to how I want them to perform. Always looking for just a little more out of them.


Yeah, thats just a fast rough tune. I like to group tune with fletched arrows and tinker with tune. So far I really like this bow and the limbs are really nice. The bow is dead in the hands and very quiet for a barebow


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now get out there and give those 80 yarders hell .


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> Now get out there and give those 80 yarders hell .


LOL


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Since you went to Break the Barriers I am assuming you are in California. You know the CBH/SAA state target championships are in September. 40,50 and 60 yards 30 arrows at each distance at a 122cm face. You could shoot it barebow recurve or put a 12 inch stabilizer on it and shoot traditional recurve division. Check to see if there is a club near you that is hosting it. That could be a good starter for you. I will be shooting it with the Tulare Target Archers at the Woodlake range. https://www.cbhsaa.net/Documents/EventFlyers/2022_900 flyer.pdf


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Since you went to Break the Barriers I am assuming you are in California. You know the CBH/SAA state target championships are in September. 40,50 and 60 yards 30 arrows at each distance at a 122cm face. You could shoot it barebow recurve or put a 12 inch stabilizer on it and shoot traditional recurve division. Check to see if there is a club near you that is hosting it. That could be a good starter for you. I will be shooting it with the Tulare Target Archers at the Woodlake range. https://www.cbhsaa.net/Documents/EventFlyers/2022_900 flyer.pdf


This bow will be mainly used for 3d events that allow it, indoor 300 rounds and I might dabble with 50 meter shoots too. I'm going to shoot it tonight in my archery league for a 300 round indoor for the first time. I'll let you know how it goes. I still need to dial a couple things in. The wire on my ZT rest is adjusted all the way up as far as it will go and my arrow is still low of the plunger. It is touching it but it is not centered. Looks like I will have to bent the wire to get it perfect. Still need to play with brace height and tiller and poundage, you know all the good stuff lol.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> This bow will be mainly used for 3d events that allow it, indoor 300 rounds and I might dabble with 50 meter shoots too. I'm going to shoot it tonight in my archery league for a 300 round indoor for the first time. I'll let you know how it goes. I still need to dial a couple things in. The wire on my ZT rest is adjusted all the way up as far as it will go and my arrow is still low of the plunger. It is touching it but it is not centered. Looks like I will have to bent the wire to get it perfect. Still need to play with brace height and tiller and poundage, you know all the good stuff lol.


Just something to think about. On my ZT rest I had to move the wire in as close to the arrow shaft as possible so almost nothing was sticking out past the arrow to get good flight. Just wanted to add , a 900 round is really good practice for shooting that bow. It should be plenty fast enough to have at least a 40 to 45 yard point on so that would let you use the button and rest for references for 50 and 60 yards. Good practice for shoots like the Safari or Redding where we will be shooting the full distances. Even BTB will have you shooting 50 yards in barebow division.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Just something to think about. On my ZT rest I had to move the wire in as close to the arrow shaft as possible so almost nothing was sticking out past the arrow to get good flight. Just wanted to add , a 900 round is really good practice for shooting that bow. It should be plenty fast enough to have at least a 40 to 45 yard point on so that would let you use the button and rest for references for 50 and 60 yards. Good practice for shoots like the Safari or Redding where we will be shooting the full distances. Even BTB will have you shooting 50 yards in barebow division.


So I shot it last night indoor 20 yards and my fletched arrows were all over the place but my bare shafts were hitting right were I was aiming and grouping well. Pretty sure I have vane contact on my rest. Also, I temporarily put Q2I vanes on just to shoot it as I'm still waiting for my WAV vanes to arrive. A guy in my league said SPigarelli ZT rest now has a new wire that is bent to provide extra vane clearance. My is brand new, don't know why it didn't come with it. AAAAAAARGGGGGGG


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

You can do some nock rotation testing to see if you can get better clearance.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

ultimatejay said:


> So I shot it last night indoor 20 yards and my fletched arrows were all over the place but my bare shafts were hitting right were I was aiming and grouping well. Pretty sure I have vane contact on my rest. Also, I temporarily put Q2I vanes on just to shoot it as I'm still waiting for my WAV vanes to arrive. A guy in my league said SPigarelli ZT rest now has a new wire that is bent to provide extra vane clearance. My is brand new, don't know why it didn't come with it. AAAAAAARGGGGGGG


Your spig didn't come with multiple wires?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> Your spig didn't come with multiple wires?


It came with an extra wire but they are the same


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Hikari said:


> There are only really two types of archers: those that shoot barebow and those that wish they did...


I'm going to steal this quote...


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Just something to think about. On my ZT rest I had to move the wire in as close to the arrow shaft as possible so almost nothing was sticking out past the arrow to get good flight. Just wanted to add , a 900 round is really good practice for shooting that bow. It should be plenty fast enough to have at least a 40 to 45 yard point on so that would let you use the button and rest for references for 50 and 60 yards. Good practice for shoots like the Safari or Redding where we will be shooting the full distances. Even BTB will have you shooting 50 yards in barebow division.


On your ZT rest, is your arrow actually resting on the upward bend of the wire? Anyway you can post a pic?


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is my setup.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

For shooting barebow my 20 yard crawl is about 1 inch. I have tiller being about 1/8 tighter on the top limb, nock height is about 3/16" above centerline . My bare shafts tune just a bit weak to get really good grouping with fletched arrows. I also use feathers instead of vanes. I have shot vanes and the best setup for my bow is XS wings low profile and 60 mm long. For trad tune with finger touching the nock I am at zero tiller and nock height is 7/16" above centerline and still I like to keep bare shafts just a bit weak and a touch nock high to get best fletched groups. The centerline for both setups has the shaft just slightly left of centerline looking at the arrow from the string side and the plunger button has a medium light pressure setting.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

That's one hell of a good looking riser !
I love the fact that everybody knows that riser it is without you having to name it.
It took me some googling to Id it : )



ultimatejay said:


> If they allow them in some trad classes then why not have the best? So here's my new baby.


Probably an basic question, but why should this riser not allowed? 

T.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tereva said:


> That's one hell of a good looking riser !
> I love the fact that everybody knows that riser it is without you having to name it.
> It took me some googling to Id it : )
> 
> ...


Fivics Argon X


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> This is my setup.
> View attachment 7657969


Maybe its just the angle in the pic but your arrow looks like its resting on the very back of the rest wire and also the curved up part of the wire looks like its outside the arrow.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Maybe its just the angle in the pic but your arrow looks like its resting on the very back of the rest wire and also the curved up part of the wire looks like its outside the arrow.


Nope it is basically laying in the front of the trough that the wire forms with the hook just touching the outside of the arrow shaft. It seems the farther back you move on the rest the worse the arrow flight gets. I am thinking that it is because the wire get stiffer the closer towards the back pivot mount and it makes the arrow hop off the rest.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

S


Corene1 said:


> Nope it is basically laying in the front of the trough that the wire forms with the hook just touching the outside of the arrow shaft. It seems the farther back you move on the rest the worse the arrow flight gets. I am thinking that it is because the wire get stiffer the closer towards the back pivot mount and it makes the arrow hop off the rest.


So I modified my wire and now have more fletching clearance and now arrow is in middle of plunger. I was told by a buddy all the new ZT wires are shaped like this now


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

There are different models and one had a wire like Corene1 and the other like the one in your picture. When I ordered one recently I read they went to a single shaped wire and it is the straight version like Corene’s. Curious as to which is the real story.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

bbtradlb said:


> There are different models and one had a wire like Corene1 and the other like the one in your picture. When I ordered one recently I read they went to a single shaped wire and it is the straight version like Corene’s. Curious as to which is the real story.


Just some thoughts on the wire. I had a fellow from the FITA section tell me that the arrow needs to be on the end of the wire with none of the wire sticking out past the arrow. Theory being it lets the wire work a bit on release. If I move the arm out where it is farther back on the wire where it is stiffer my groups suffered. as well as bareshaft tuning was more difficult. So do you think that the added bends in the wire create a stiffer wire thus creating more hop of the arrow on release? I know this is the case with my shibuya rests on my other bows that I shoot trad recurve with. If the arm on the rest sticks out a bit too far where the arrow sits farther back on the wire it is a bit more finicky on tune and grouping. I know back in the days when I shot the old Hoyt super rest it had a very minimum amount of the arm out past the arrow and shot quite well. Always something to think about isn't there?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Just some thoughts on the wire. I had a fellow from the FITA section tell me that the arrow needs to be on the end of the wire with none of the wire sticking out past the arrow. Theory being it lets the wire work a bit on release. If I move the arm out where it is farther back on the wire where it is stiffer my groups suffered. as well as bareshaft tuning was more difficult. So do you think that the added bends in the wire create a stiffer wire thus creating more hop of the arrow on release? I know this is the case with my shibuya rests on my other bows that I shoot trad recurve with. If the arm on the rest sticks out a bit too far where the arrow sits farther back on the wire it is a bit more finicky on tune and grouping. I know back in the days when I shot the old Hoyt super rest it had a very minimum amount of the arm out past the arrow and shot quite well. Always something to think about isn't there?


My arrow is now resting on the very end like you said and the wire is not past the shaft. I still have to shoot it and see how it goes. I'll let you know the results. Thanks


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Just some thoughts on the wire. I had a fellow from the FITA section tell me that the arrow needs to be on the end of the wire with none of the wire sticking out past the arrow. Theory being it lets the wire work a bit on release. If I move the arm out where it is farther back on the wire where it is stiffer my groups suffered. as well as bareshaft tuning was more difficult. So do you think that the added bends in the wire create a stiffer wire thus creating more hop of the arrow on release? I know this is the case with my shibuya rests on my other bows that I shoot trad recurve with. If the arm on the rest sticks out a bit too far where the arrow sits farther back on the wire it is a bit more finicky on tune and grouping. I know back in the days when I shot the old Hoyt super rest it had a very minimum amount of the arm out past the arrow and shot quite well. Always something to think about isn't there?


What spine are your 3dhv's and what tip weight are you using? These limbs are lower weight than my other bow so they are a little on the stiff side and I dont want to add any more tip weight as I'm already at 195grains. My arrows are 500 spine so I was thinking of using 600 spine with 150 grain arrow.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

ultimatejay said:


> What spine are your 3dhv's and what tip weight are you using? These limbs are lower weight than my other bow so they are a little on the stiff side and I dont want to add any more tip weight as I'm already at 195grains. My arrows are 500 spine so I was thinking of using 600 spine with 150 grain arrow.



How long are your arrows?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bbtradlb said:


> How long are your arrows?


Right now they are 29 1/4" and I have 200 grains up front. I don't want to add any more tip weight and I dont want to add any more limb weight. So I'm most likely going to go with 600 spine full length with 120-150 grains up front and go from there. I was just interested in Corene1's spine because her weight is very similar to what I'm using


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

ultimatejay said:


> Right now they are 29 1/4" and I have 200 grains up front. I don't want to add any more tip weight and I dont want to add any more limb weight. So I'm most likely going to go with 600 spine full length with 120-150 grains up front and go from there. I was just interested in Corene1's spine because her weight is very similar to what I'm using



I asked as I am shooting 29” 623 spined arrows with 125grain tips from my longbow at 41#. You might find full length to be too weak with those tip weights.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> What spine are your 3dhv's and what tip weight are you using? These limbs are lower weight than my other bow so they are a little on the stiff side and I dont want to add any more tip weight as I'm already at 195grains. My arrows are 500 spine so I was thinking of using 600 spine with 150 grain arrow.


I am 35 pounds on the fingers shooting a 29.5 carbon to carbon Victory 3Dhv 600 spine with 150 grain glue in points.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just thought I would add . I have some full length 3DHV's with 120 grain points that I was messing around with and they are showing just slightly weak at 35 pounds on the fingers.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> I am 35 pounds on the fingers shooting a 29.5 carbon to carbon Victory 3Dhv 600 spine with 150 grain glue in points.


Ok thanks, that's exactly what I was thinking of using. I wanted to use 150 grain glue in points and I was going to get the 600 spine so it should work out perfect. I like to have my arrows a little on the weak side too.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Shot first indoor 300 round with the new set up and even though my arrows are on the stiff side I was able to shoot a pretty decent 249. I'm really starting to love this new bow. I'm getting the new 600 spine arrows this weekend and will set them up and then I think it will be lights out lol.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Update, bought the 600 spine 3dhv's and they tuned perfectly at 29.5" with 150 grains. I was amazed at how much lower I had to move the nocking point down from the 500 spine arrows to the 600 spine arrows. Had to move it down 1/8". Quickly fletched 3 arrows with Wav vanes and went to my Wednesday night indoor 300 round and shot a PB of 254 with a bad arrow. Turns out when I was bare shafting and removing the tip to cut the shaft down I got the arrow too hot and warped the end of the shaft this caused several flyers last night. Overall, very please with this bow and it shoots very dead in the hands and is very quiet for a barebow. I really like these Uukha limbs too.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Update, bought the 600 spine 3dhv's and they tuned perfectly at 29.5" with 150 grains. I was amazed at how much lower I had to move the nocking point down from the 500 spine arrows to the 600 spine arrows. Had to move it down 1/8". Quickly fletched 3 arrows with Wav vanes and went to my Wednesday night indoor 300 round and shot a PB of 254 with a bad arrow. Turns out when I was bare shafting and removing the tip to cut the shaft down I got the arrow too hot and warped the end of the shaft this caused several flyers last night. Overall, very please with this bow and it shoots very dead in the hands and is very quiet for a barebow. I really like these Uukha limbs too.


I glue my points in with this low temp heat melt.https://lancasterarchery.com/products/bohning-ferr-l-tite-cool-flex-hot-melt When I need to remove them I dip them in a pan of boiling water for about 5 seconds and they come right out. Never messed up an arrow shaft this way. By the way what is your poundage on the fingers with that arrow tune?


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> I glue my points in with this low temp heat melt.https://lancasterarchery.com/products/bohning-ferr-l-tite-cool-flex-hot-melt When I need to remove them I dip them in a pan of boiling water for about 5 seconds and they come right out. Never messed up an arrow shaft this way. By the way what is your poundage on the fingers with that arrow tune?


Yeah, I normally don't have a problem but I was in a rush and thats what happens. I havent checked the poundage on the fingers yet but I have the limb bolts turned out. I'm guessing 35-36lbs?


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

Just an FYI for those that think a metal riser ILF is heads-above a good wood riser bow. I shot field archery in the late 70's, and shot barebow, just nudged into AA back then with a high of 480 out of 560. I shot with a fellow named Rodney Hoover, several time world champion, and he shot a 538 that day with a wood riser, one piece, Mike Fedora target bow. So really, it's the archer that makes the difference. Rodney shot split finger gap, and the most incredible shooter I ever knew. That was back before 3D took over the world. Rod was a cut above most everyone else back then and if you've never shot a field round, you really can't appreciate what a 538 barebow entails.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Toxalot said:


> Just an FYI for those that think a metal riser ILF is heads-above a good wood riser bow. I shot field archery in the late 70's, and shot barebow, just nudged into AA back then with a high of 480 out of 560. I shot with a fellow named Rodney Hoover, several time world champion, and he shot a 538 that day with a wood riser, one piece, Mike Fedora target bow. So really, it's the archer that makes the difference. Rodney shot split finger gap, and the most incredible shooter I ever knew. That was back before 3D took over the world. Rod was a cut above most everyone else back then and if you've never shot a field round, you really can't appreciate what a 538 barebow entails.


I disagree, I just came over to ILF bow from an all wood bow shooting off the riser and the ILF bow shoots hands down way better and more accurate. Obviously a good archer can shoot really good with a wood bow but give that same guy an ILF bow and he will shoot even better. Let me ask you, if wood bows shoot as well as ILF bows then why is none of pros using them in competition? All the pros are using ILF?


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Toxalot said:


> Just an FYI for those that think a metal riser ILF is heads-above a good wood riser bow. I shot field archery in the late 70's, and shot barebow, just nudged into AA back then with a high of 480 out of 560. I shot with a fellow named Rodney Hoover, several time world champion, and he shot a 538 that day with a wood riser, one piece, Mike Fedora target bow. So really, it's the archer that makes the difference. Rodney shot split finger gap, and the most incredible shooter I ever knew. That was back before 3D took over the world. Rod was a cut above most everyone else back then and if you've never shot a field round, you really can't appreciate what a 538 barebow entails.


I think you are conflating two different things. One single event and one particular archer does not prove much (although do you have a source we can confirm the score?). Brady Ellison did not use a wooden riser when he shot a Vegas 900 round. Not sure that proves anything either (but if you would like to try a Vegas 900 round with a wooden take-down riser, I will be cheering (but not hopeful)).

From NFAA 2021 Field rounds (note this is one event and so the conditions and course would be the same for all archers):

Top 3 Trad scores: 414, 390, 382

Top 3 Longbow scores: 394, 327, 142 (the last is not a good measure)

Top 3 Barebow Recurve scores: 458, 453, 452

Now, that could be that barebow recurve shooters are just better, but I doubt it (note the consistency). Archery technology does matter, that is why compound, freestyle, and barebow don't have the same scores in competition, but all have excellent archers (this is the biggest evidence against the archer-only hypothesis). Now, a longbow archer did qualify at Lancaster this year (lost in the first elimination round), but that is an exception, not a rule. But then the Longbow Outlaws are not really competing against the barebow crowd (they are at a disadvantage), but rather they are trying to convince Lancaster to give them their own class.

Yes, the archer is important. But when you take two equally skilled archers, then the difference in equipment will be the deciding factor. (If you have a great archer with a cheap wooden riser, he can perform better than a novice archer with a high-end Olympic rig.)


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

ultimatejay said:


> I would think so, that was one of my points in another thread that went haywire lol


Nice choice of rig!

System/assisted shooters with high tech barebows will almost always work circles around us instinctive archers at known distances, esp those of us shooting simple wood bows. Still, for a lot of us the 'art' part is doing a lot with a little, not only about clocking up them scores.

Personally it's not the likes of Demmer and the great assisted/system shooters that impress me, rather it's the quiet one consistently shooting great groups off the shelf with a stick and string at anything on an unmarked <=60m 3D shoot, while others are breaking out their laser rangefinders, tweaking plungers and counting serving strands. A dying breed in some countries perhaps, but that's true trad mastery for a lot of us, and it goes back thousands of years. Imagine what they'd do with a fancy high-tech BB rig, weights and button etc.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Toxalot said:


> Just an FYI for those that think a metal riser ILF is heads-above a good wood riser bow. I shot field archery in the late 70's, and shot barebow, just nudged into AA back then with a high of 480 out of 560. I shot with a fellow named Rodney Hoover, several time world champion, and he shot a 538 that day with a wood riser, one piece, Mike Fedora target bow. So really, it's the archer that makes the difference. Rodney shot split finger gap, and the most incredible shooter I ever knew. That was back before 3D took over the world. Rod was a cut above most everyone else back then and if you've never shot a field round, you really can't appreciate what a 538 barebow entails.


I see that was a 538 on a 560 field round, was that the NFAA field round that shoots to 80 yards? . I saw Ben Rogers shoot over 500 on an NFAA field round but that was shooting in the old bowhunter division. Right now Allen Eagleton has the trad record in NFAA field with a 476 out of 560. Just curious.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I think you are conflating two different things. One single event and one particular archer does not prove much (although do you have a source we can confirm the score?). Brady Ellison did not use a wooden riser when he shot a Vegas 900 round. Not sure that proves anything either (but if you would like to try a Vegas 900 round with a wooden take-down riser, I will be cheering (but not hopeful)).
> 
> From NFAA 2021 Field rounds (note this is one event and so the conditions and course would be the same for all archers):
> 
> ...


 John Demmer shot a 481 field and a 496 hunter round at NFAA nationals this year shooting barebow recurve. Pretty darned impressive shooting right there.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Been on vacation and busy with other stuff. Finally shot the bow yesterday in another 300 round. Shot a 247. One thing thats annoying me is that I'm aiming center and hitting left. I know its not my arrow spine because I'm slightly weak. I know its not form or release because they are all grouping good. I tried moving my string angle around and it didnt help much. One thing I havent tried and was thinking about is using a softer spring in my plunger. I have the medium spring in it now. I talked to a couple bare bow guys and they said thats normal barebow. Sometimes you have to aim off center. What do you guys think?


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

ultimatejay said:


> Been on vacation and busy with other stuff. Finally shot the bow yesterday in another 300 round. Shot a 247. One thing thats annoying me is that I'm aiming center and hitting left. I know its not my arrow spine because I'm slightly weak. I know its not form or release because they are all grouping good. I tried moving my string angle around and it didnt help much. One thing I havent tried and was thinking about is using a softer spring in my plunger. I have the medium spring in it now. I talked to a couple bare bow guys and they said thats normal barebow. Sometimes you have to aim off center. What do you guys think?


Do a walk back tune to check your plunger. See if windage stays the same at all distances.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> Do a walk back tune to check your plunger. See if windage stays the same at all distances.
> 
> View attachment 7681207


well, I dont think my plunger is too far out because I set my center shot with beiter level clamps and a known straight stabilizer. So I'm going to try a softer spring and see how it goes..Thanks


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

When my bareshafts and fletched shafts shoot together in a group and then I start getting left arrows after a shooting break it is usually not pushing through the shot with my bow arm, my hand is coming off of my face at release or I am collapsing slightly.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, I think most of my problem was vane contact on my rest arm. I clocked my arrow so the outside vane runs inside the arm and now it shoots really good. I also put the softer plunger spring in and I prefer that one over the medium spring too. Shooting another 300 round tomorrow and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## natecina (Nov 22, 2011)

slick.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, the bow shot well but I was off last night. Shot a 235. I noticed my nocking point was a little loose so I have to re tie that. I'm not sure if I'm in love with this Speigarelli zt rest. Anyone else prefer any other rests for barebow?


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Well, the bow shot well but I was off last night. Shot a 235. I noticed my nocking point was a little loose so I have to re tie that. I'm not sure if I'm in love with this Speigarelli zt rest. Anyone else prefer any other rests for barebow?


For anchoring under the nock the Shibuya Ultima is a great rest but it won't handle stringwalking. The downforce can bend the rest. What is going on with the spigarelli rest? I have seen a lot of people shooting the Zniper rest but they look too finicky to me. I have also used the AAE champion II rest , but I don't care for the stick on type rests when stringwalking. Lots of folks have had great luck with them. I have a couple here if you want to borrow one to see how it works.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I’d be using 4 inch feathers shooting indoor 300 rounds…the zt is a fine rest but make sure you inspect it often. All the screws seem to work loose eventually despite how well you’ve tuned your bow…and vibration free. I shoot traditional touching nock. No string walking and no crawl…I think the shibuya is the best option for a stick on followed by the champion 2 AAE.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> For anchoring under the nock the Shibuya Ultima is a great rest but it won't handle stringwalking. The downforce can bend the rest. What is going on with the spigarelli rest? I have seen a lot of people shooting the Zniper rest but they look too finicky to me. I have also used the AAE champion II rest , but I don't care for the stick on type rests when stringwalking. Lots of folks have had great luck with them. I have a couple here if you want to borrow one to see how it works.


It's probably just me but it seems like I get contact/fliers and grouping hasnt been great. I think I'l try the zniper rest to see how it compares.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Had a chance to tinker around with my bow. Double checked bare shaft tune and found arrows just a tad stiff. I put one turn in on my limbs as I was all the way out and also i set it up with 1/8" negative tiller and bow is much steadier and groups are much better now.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Had a chance to tinker around with my bow. Double checked bare shaft tune and found arrows just a tad stiff. I put one turn in on my limbs as I was all the way out and also i set it up with 1/8" negative tiller and bow is much steadier and groups are much better now.


You know I have tuned a lot of ILF bows for shooting trad type events where the finger touches the nock and it is pretty straight forward but tuning my indoor bow for barebow is a lot more work. It seems every detail is magnified where tiny changes make big differences. My bareshafts and fletched shafts are all finally grouping in the spot. It has taken a long while but I am finally there. I went from long W&W WiaWis NS foam core at 34 LBS. to long W&W WiaWis MXT-GF at 34 pounds and had to pretty much start over with the tuning. It will really make you scratch your head sometimes.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> You know I have tuned a lot of ILF bows for shooting trad type events where the finger touches the nock and it is pretty straight forward but tuning my indoor bow for barebow is a lot more work. It seems every detail is magnified where tiny changes make big differences. My bareshafts and fletched shafts are all finally grouping in the spot. It has taken a long while but I am finally there. I went from long W&W WiaWis NS foam core at 34 LBS. to long W&W WiaWis MXT-GF at 34 pounds and had to pretty much start over with the tuning. It will really make you scratch your head sometimes.


LOL, I know what you mean.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Entered my first ever indoor tournament- USA archery indoor open at Orange County in mens bare bow and I won first place with a 260.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

ultimatejay said:


> Entered my first ever indoor tournament- USA archery indoor open at Orange County in mens bare bow and I won first place with a 260.
> View attachment 7741442


Hell yea man, congrats


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

bucco921 said:


> Hell yea man, congrats


THANKS


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

The skill will always be in the archer, not the bow, and nowadays...well, since 1966 actually, the metal riser has taken over competition for several reasons, mostly it's stability and small, torque pivot points allowed through the metal design, and much easier to manufacture with less labor needed.

Nothing new there, Bob Bittner shot the first perfect 300 indoor in sanction shooting in 1966 with a Root/Grable design Golden Eagle. That same day another 300 was shot and another on the next day by two different archers. Those were not ILF bows, that limb design came later in the late 1970's when Earl Hoyt brought it out with this Gold Medalist takedown. 

No, you won't find archers shooting wood target bows now because there are no wood target bows now...they are not being made, and many of today's archers likely don't even know they once existed as the go-to target bows. I can tell you though, one of the most pleasant bows to shoot is an old wooden target bow like the original Hoyt Pro Medalist, or a nice Wing Presentation model, and they were beautiful as well, not like the cookie-cutter, look the same metal beasts on today's circuits. But alas the old guard and their goods are no more. That's just how it works.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Toxalot said:


> The skill will always be in the archer, not the bow, and nowadays...well, since 1966 actually, the metal riser has taken over competition for several reasons, mostly it's stability and small, torque pivot points allowed through the metal design, and much easier to manufacture with less labor needed.
> 
> Nothing new there, Bob Bittner shot the first perfect 300 indoor in sanction shooting in 1966 with a Root/Grable design Golden Eagle. That same day another 300 was shot and another on the next day by two different archers. Those were not ILF bows, that limb design came later in the late 1970's when Earl Hoyt brought it out with this Gold Medalist takedown.
> 
> No, you won't find archers shooting wood target bows now because there are no wood target bows now...they are not being made, and many of today's archers likely don't even know they once existed as the go-to target bows. I can tell you though, one of the most pleasant bows to shoot is an old wooden target bow like the original Hoyt Pro Medalist, or a nice Wing Presentation model, and they were beautiful as well, not like the cookie-cutter, look the same metal beasts on today's circuits. But alas the old guard and their goods are no more. That's just how it works.


I've shot both bows and there's no comparison. The top of the line ILF bow is way more forgiving and consistent. BTW they do make wood recurve target bows


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Toxalot said:


> The skill will always be in the archer, not the bow, and nowadays...well, since 1966 actually, the metal riser has taken over competition for several reasons, mostly it's stability and small, torque pivot points allowed through the metal design, and much easier to manufacture with less labor needed.
> 
> Nothing new there, Bob Bittner shot the first perfect 300 indoor in sanction shooting in 1966 with a Root/Grable design Golden Eagle. That same day another 300 was shot and another on the next day by two different archers. Those were not ILF bows, that limb design came later in the late 1970's when Earl Hoyt brought it out with this Gold Medalist takedown.
> 
> No, you won't find archers shooting wood target bows now because there are no wood target bows now...they are not being made, and many of today's archers likely don't even know they once existed as the go-to target bows. I can tell you though, one of the most pleasant bows to shoot is an old wooden target bow like the original Hoyt Pro Medalist, or a nice Wing Presentation model, and they were beautiful as well, not like the cookie-cutter, look the same metal beasts on today's circuits. But alas the old guard and their goods are no more. That's just how it works.


I was shooting my Bob Lee p3 a couple weeks ago at the first indoor of the season. During intermission a barebow shooter and coach came over to tell me he was impressed with my groups, and that I would be a good shooter if I had a decent bow. I scored better than him that day, in a "lower" division.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> I was shooting my Bob Lee p3 a couple weeks ago at the first indoor of the season. During intermission a barebow shooter and coach came over to tell me he was impressed with my groups, and that I would be a good shooter if I had a decent bow. I scored better than him that day, in a "lower" division.


Thats cool, you should enter some indoor competitions. Its' actually a lot of fun and harder than you think. To shoot 3 arrows 10 rounds in a row is not easy.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

ultimatejay said:


> Thats cool, you should enter some indoor competitions. Its' actually a lot of fun and harder than you think. To shoot 3 arrows 10 rounds in a row is not easy.



Won state in longbow division last year. 3rd, but on the podium at NFAA nationals. Leading state series in both longbow and traditional so far. Signed up for Lancaster as a "longbow outlaw" and USA archery indoor nationals.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> Won state in longbow division last year. 3rd, but on the podium at NFAA nationals. Leading state series in both longbow and traditional so far. Signed up for Lancaster as a "longbow outlaw" and USA archery indoor nationals.


What longbows do you compete with?


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Remote said:


> What longbows do you compete with?


Omega Imperial. Got a used Royal Huntsman this summer as a backup and "ship ahead of time" bow. They seem like good bows. I helped a friend set up a Timberpoint last week and it was a nice bow also. Seeing the the way the Timberpoint takes down looks very nice for travel.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Got this bow really dialed in, or should I say I got myself dialed in lol. In my 300 indoor rounds I have been hovering in the low 260's. These last 4 weeks I went, 260,263,266 and last week I shot my PB 274. Going for 280's next and then I'm after Demmer. LOL


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

ultimatejay said:


> Got this bow really dialed in, or should I say I got myself dialed in lol. In my 300 indoor rounds I have been hovering in the low 260's. These last 4 weeks I went, 260,263,266 and last week I shot my PB 274. Going for 280's next and then I'm after Demmer. LOL


Are you going to Vegas In February? I am hovering about the 240 to 250 range so I will be there just for support of the class.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

ultimatejay said:


> Got this bow really dialed in, or should I say I got myself dialed in lol. In my 300 indoor rounds I have been hovering in the low 260's. These last 4 weeks I went, 260,263,266 and last week I shot my PB 274. Going for 280's next and then I'm after Demmer. LOL


Mid 270's is certainly no joke.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

bucco921 said:


> Mid 270's is certainly no joke.


Yes indeed, those are money numbers in barebow tournaments.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

Corene1 said:


> Are you going to Vegas In February? I am hovering about the 240 to 250 range so I will be there just for support of the class.


I don't know yet. Its a big maybe at this point. Just so busy at work and family its hard to get time off. I'm most likely going to BTB though.


----------

